# Puppy Fever



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Seeing all these young pups here lately makes me wonder: do guys ever get puppy fever or do only women "suffer" from it?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I love puppies! I thought everyone did.

There's just not that many guys here compared to the gals.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my husband has a mild case of puppy fever starting. he's not on the board but he's starting to drive me a little crazy with it and I have a stronger case than he ever will! lol


----------



## acook0910 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a 5 month old and can't wait to get another. Husband isn't crazy about the idea but he humors me .


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

My husband has puppy fever for my benefit. Thats how he starts selling me on a dog breed he wants. The puppies.

LO


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Shockingly, my husband has a pretty gnarly case of it. He is going to drive me crazy for the next year or two waiting for a puppy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, I thought this was a women's syndrome. Good luck giving into this or fighting it.


----------



## EquusAmor (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a strong case of it, my bf on the other hand does not want a puppy. Honestly I am glad he doesn't though because I have a good feeling that if he did want a puppy I would have adopted one by now lol and we do not need a puppy at the moment.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

My husband commented a few weeks ago that he has been trying to stay away from people with puppies because when he doesn't stay away he starts thinking we should start talking to breeders.

We lost Jackson almost a year ago and Riley the Pug is ancient and really, really slowing down. We have actually been discussing breeds. Addie is 3 years old now, and Tanner will be seven this year.
Sheilah


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Marina you didn't read the OP's post. lol. read wolfy dog post (#1).



Marina said:


> It is important to note that a puppy’s body temperature may not be the same as an adult dog’s. It is often lower than the temperature of an adult dog. Newborn puppies come in to the world with a temperature of 94 to 97 degrees Fahrenheit or 27.7 to 39.2 degrees Celsius. By the time a puppy reaches four weeks of age, his or temperature will rise to 100 degrees Fahrenheit or 37.7 degrees Celsius.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Marina was a pretty good spammer! Gone now. 

Want a puppy but you can't have another dog? (Caution: Photos)


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Neither my boyfriend or dad get puppy fever and part of me is jealous for all you who have men in your lives who get puppy fever. 

My mom will be getting a puppy around July or August ( back story: Two separate females being bred to two separate males. My mom will be getting one puppy from one of the two litters. ) . When my dad is watching tv, he always respond by saying " yup or sure". She tried to use that to her advantage to get a puppy from each litter. He heard ' puppy ' so it didn't work. lol


----------



## Hackles (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm currently suffering under serious puppy fever, and I'm a guy. My wife has been quietly wanting a dog for years (she grew up with them, but I've never had one), and now finally we've decided on a breeder which had a beautiful litter in March. I met the pups in April, and the breeder said most of them were spoken for, but we managed to put down a deposit on a gorgeous little sable girl. When I first met her at the breeder's house, I'd never held a puppy before and gently cradled her like a baby... and she curled up and fell asleep gently mouthing my hand.

What makes this case of puppy fever particularly aCUTE is the painfully long wait until mid May when we'll get to bring our little fuzzy bundle of teeth home. 

I've already saved pictures of our future puppy, and even started a small photo album to keep all the pictures of her throughout her life. I'd post a pic here, but I'm sure they're copyrighted. Mid May. I can't wait. I. Can't. Wait.

Can anyone top that?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Puppies look cute. And one can fall in love with them - but they're also a LOT OF WORK!

Which is why I decided to adopt a young adult GSD instead. It just so much easier to handle everything with the expectations that come with this breed in an adult as opposed to raising a puppy.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Nah, my SO doesn't get puppy fever. I do though. Bad... I think I have a chronic case of it. 

My SO falls in love and will give in easily ( I don't know if it's more because I want them, or because he just secretly loves puppies..hmm..)... but, he does a good job ignoring until he's actually around them in person. I wish he'd get puppy fever... it would help make my life easier!


----------

